

Jobs Talks About His Rise and Fall - fosk
http://www.newsweek.com/1985/09/30/jobs-talks-about-his-rise-and-fall.print.html

======
js2
[1985]

See also his interview in Playboy - <http://www.playboy.co.uk/print/print-
article/item77251/>

which has been discussed here a few times

[http://www.google.com/search?q=jobs+playboy+site:news.ycombi...](http://www.google.com/search?q=jobs+playboy+site:news.ycombinator.com)

